# Which Personality profile is the most manipulative for you?



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> My ENFJ friend, manipulates the hell out of his family, and _some_ of his friends. ENFJs truly are masters of the bullshit.


I agree. All the other personality types look like little kittens compared to ENFJs' manipulative powers.


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

ENFPs can be pretty manipulative but when they have to compete with an ENTP they have no chance. ENTPs just know how you feel, what you think and why. That lets them know when you are manipulative and what is your goal. This is all they need to fuck you up (pretty fearless and creative) and in the end you are just sad because your actual goal became worthless. ENTPs just don't manipulate too often because we get most things we want without manipulation anyway.
Also nobody unaware would consider us as manipulative because you just don't realize you have been manipulated


----------

